# Favorite Large or XL Waterproof Fly Box



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I took a few waves on the skiff the other day that flooded the storage compartment of the skiff. Opened up my redfish fly box a few days later to discover the hooks rusted on about 70 redfish flies stuck in wet salty foam of a flooded fly box. It's a downer to lose hundreds of dollars in flies and countless hours of tying time. This isn't the first time this has happened but the previous time I caught it in time, and had to wash and dry out all my flies and box. 

I've seen a couple different large "streamer boxes" or "boat boxes" that have an O-ring gasket and are somewhat waterproof. 

Looking for recommendations on your favorite large waterproof boxes and where I can find them online. 

Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a small Pelican case for flies, a bigger one for keys, wallets etc and an even bigger one for leader material, extra reels, camera etc.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I use a small Pelican case for flies, a bigger one for keys, wallets etc and an even bigger one for leader material, extra reels, camera etc.


Thanks, I was just looking at their website. Was thinking that something the size of a hand gun case would work. Didn't see exactly what I wanted, but will give it another look.

I currently have 2 Pelicans for cameras on the boat. That's a great idea pulling the foam out of one and using it for pliers, reels, leader, wallets, keys, etc. I'm going to do that.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

The MFC company boat boxes pop up the most often in my searches. Anything else out there of the same quality for a little less than $80?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

johnmauser said:


> The MFC company boat boxes pop up the most often in my searches. Anything else out there of the same quality for a little less than $80?


That's what I have and would suggest. Steep and Cheap had them for a discount a while back. Platte river currently has them @ $70.

I bought 1 new (white) and 1 used(blue), super happy with both. With a leaf on the inside you would have to have a huge # of flies to fill it. Mine are both full but not the leaf in the 2nd box. I could fit them all in the box with the leaf but haven't bothered consolidating.

I used plano boxes for a long time with nice results, the new ones have gaskets. Advantage goes to the plano box for price and not mashing down weedguards!

If you buy an expensive box put your name and # on it. I've found 2 boxes in the last year and no way to call the person. I just put up a note in the local shop, saying one was found call to describe... never got a call.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

johnmauser said:


> The MFC company boat boxes pop up the most often in my searches. Anything else out there of the same quality for a little less than $80?


I have 3 of them. Worth every penny. Crazy amount of storage and very nice build quality.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

The mfc boat boxes are great.

With a leaf added in the number of flies you can hold is pretty nuts.

The boat box is prolly one of the best products mfc makes.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

there is a company on e bay that ships direct from china that makes a nice waterproof box. Feels well made and the foam is heavy duty. And the price is hard to beat. I think they run around 30 bucks.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I also like the Plano boxes on a boat. I had one with me on a trip to Belize loaded with about 100 bonefish flies. We were motoring back to the lodge and the box (which was sitting On the seat next to me) flew out. Luckily the boat behind us scooped it up. Con: they are light, pro: they float.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I switched to the mfc over the summer and have been happy. The box has has gotten wet several times and the gasket completely seals. I added a few of the zerust tabs inside just in case. My only gripe is the foam could be a little deeper to allow for weed guards without bending them.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

https://www.amazon.com/New-Phase-Sa...UTF8&qid=1541186589&sr=8-9&keywords=fly+boxes

This fly box is $9 amazon prime and I have a few of them. I have one with bass bugs, one with redfish/trout/drum flies and then a couple I travel with. I have been all over Mexico and the Caribbean when I hosted trips for a travel company and laughed every time some guy pulled one(or multiple) of those giant boxes out and used 5 flies out of it the entire trip. I carry a few small boxes in case we have to hop out of the skiff/panga and pretty much everywhere you go the guide has a few ones he likes he will hand you. Granted this one wont hold tarpon flies but bonefish and permit are all good.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I have a bunch of different boxes but in the end always go back to the plano box due to weed guards.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I have used many boxes over the years. After many disasters I switched to the plano boxes that have thousands of holes drilled in them. All size flies fit in these without bending weed guards or bending baitfish imitations. You don't have the problems associated with foam and the gaskets sealing moisture in. My waterproof gear bag holds 6 of these large boxes. 

If they take a hit of salt water you can rinse everything off and stand the box out in the wind for a while. A little different approach but it works for me.

Ken


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hands down the MFC large Boat Box is the best out there. You can also buy a pad that sticks to the outside of the lid making storing used flies during the trip real easy. 

If you shop it hard you can find them for around $70....buy once cry once.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll add to the MFC chorus. Bought one a couple months ago and couldn't be happier.


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/cliff-justin-case.html

The best. Mfc still leaks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have 2 boxes I got from Wal-Mart. I think they where Plano. They have blue dividers in them that they say will stop corrosion from saltwater.
they have those snap up bars that keep it sealed


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

GG34 said:


> I have a bunch of different boxes but in the end always go back to the plano box due to weed guards.


Same here, I have some of the bigger fly boxes but they destroy the weed guards, I have been very happy with the plano type boxes with waterproof gaskets.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Another MFC vote, great box.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

What do y'all do about weed guards on the mfc style boxes?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My weed guards are pieces of plastic from a plastic water bottle. No problem in my boxes


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is what I do for weedguard flies in the mfc box.

I bought one of their midge leafs which is meant for trout flies. I then slit the foam all the way across. That way I can spread the foam apart and slip the fly in with weedguard, without mangling it.

I use a loop weedguard from hook shank to the eye, but this leaf with work for other styles.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Has anyone used a cliff bugger beast? Looking for opinions


----------



## Flylikebrian (Sep 11, 2016)

MFC boat box seems like your best bet. I got mine on sale for $60 at BPS. For a while i would leave the bottom of the box empty and used it as a dry box for my phone and keys on paddleboard or wading trips.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for the great feedback! Seems like it's a dead heat between the MFC waterproof boxes and the waterproof Plano Boxes. I appreciate everyone's opinions.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

JT McStravic said:


> Has anyone used a cliff bugger beast? Looking for opinions


I use the small one for wading or in float tube. Also have one of the umpqua boxes.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

flysalt060 said:


> I use the small one for wading or in float tube. Also have one of the umpqua boxes.


How is it? I’ve been look at getting the bigger one


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Flybreary of congress for the win....


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry about that, my reply was cut short. I like it. It is not as water proof as the MFC boxes. It does not have gaskets, but the joints fit up fairly well. The only thing a little annoying is the latches. Have the Cliff and 2 other brands and the slide latches move freely, so when closing they seem to have magically moved into locked position sometimes.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

I need to vacuum. The ocean box and umpqua are the same box, 5 years apart. The cliff is better and MFC the Mack daddy.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

GG34 said:


> What do y'all do about weed guards on the mfc style boxes?



Like previously mentioned, the Plano type boxes are the best for flies with weed guards. I carry one "typical" slit foam box like a bugger beast for non weedless, and a Plano open compartment type for the weedless flies. I believe Umpqua came out with a Plano type box also.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2017)

Looked at the MFC one, but thought it was overpriced. I went with a few of these, no complaints. 
https://www.amazon.com/d/Fishing-Ta...44802781&sr=8-3&keywords=kingfisher+fly+boxes


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I use an MFC large fly case for the boat and a small fly box in my pocket or little sling pack when wading. Both are gasket sealed and waterproof. The small one doesn't fit gurglers very well but I usually throw shrimp patterns so not a big deal to me.

My buddy has a bunch of Cliff boxes of all sizes and they are really good too.


----------

